# can I leave my buck with my does all year long?



## herdsman (Dec 3, 2012)

can I leave my buck with my does all year long?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Well all year might not be a good idea. I leave mine in for most of the year. I bred him to the does and he stays until they kid, then he goes with my other bucks, then in 3-5 months he goes back out with them. It's not wise to keep them together all year round because he will impregnate them shortly after kidding. That's not good for the does and could either stunt their growth, cause lots of issues, or kill them. So take him out at kidding and put him back when you breed again.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

I personally don't think it the best set up though some will disagree with me.  If a buck is kept with the does, he will breed them and I am not a fan of unplanned breeding.  there should be an intention and plan in mind when deciding to letting goats reproduce.  Additionally, does who are too young, not in proper condition, or ones that have just kidded can and will get pregnant if kept with a buck.  

If you can provide separate housing, I think you will be happier and your herd healthier in the long run.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 3, 2012)

ok I think I will leave them till after kidding


----------



## lilhill (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I personally don't think it the best set up though some will disagree with me.  If a buck is kept with the does, he will breed them and I am not a fan of unplanned breeding.  there should be an intention and plan in mind when deciding to letting goats reproduce.  Additionally, does who are too young, not in proper condition, or ones that have just kidded can and will get pregnant if kept with a buck.
> 
> If you can provide separate housing, I think you will be happier and your herd healthier in the long run.


Very well said.


----------



## KWAK (Dec 4, 2012)

All of the goat breeders here where I live keep their bucks and does together all year, but most people here only have seaonal breeders.


----------

